# touareg 3.2 to replace 2.8l



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a touareg 3.2 to replace the 2.8 24v in my corrado. I was wondering if anybody as done this ? I beleive I'll swap the accessoires from the 2.8 on the 3.2 and oil pickup and oil pan and maybe a tune and I should be good to go. I might have to fabricate a bracket for the missing bolt hole on the block for the transsmission, I'm not sure if it's necessairy. I'm most worried about intake manifold, as I don't know if it will interfere with the hood. The 2.8 intake manifold is almost touching already. Any advices ?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Forget about the missing hole in the block. Not a big deal.

I'll leave some pics for you to ponder.

Cayenne 3.6L.










Touareg intake isn't any taller than the R32 intake. Both don't stand taller than the coil packs.

Here is my friends Corrado. Original 12v ditched for a 2.8L 24V.










Later it was swapped for a 3.2L. He's used Audi A3 3.2L and also Mk4 and Mk5 R32 engines in this Corrado.

Current look.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7148652-My-R32-Corrado-build&p=87934531&viewfull=1










This car was running the 3.2L on the original 2.8L 24v ECU as Jeff from UM stated its volume based mapping. Ran fine, but my buddy added a supercharger and E85 so a new tune was required.
Again this is a tune based on the 2.8L 24v because its a 2.8L 24v down pipe with only two 02 sensors.
You use the 2.8L 24v exhaust manifold and down pipe. You do need to work the coil pack harness if you want to use the 3.2: wiring conduit that sits at the bottom of the intake in the above pic.
Compare the pic of the 2.8L to the 3.2L to see what I'm talking about.
It isn't hard to do, really easy.

You'll want to use most of your 2.8L 24v exterior parts because the Touareg has a motor mount bracket/oil filter housing. Also they use a water cooled alternator which isn't bad if you have a need for high current alternator 150A or 190A. The downfall is that they fail often due to coolant ingress and these alternators are not cheap nearly $1000.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to have this sittin in my bay ️










@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Is 1500US $ a decent price for a touareg long block with 110K miles on it ? It's missing some accessoiries, intake manifold is included. It's from LKQ.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

3.2L cranks are $2K so yeah $1.5K is a bargain.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Eric D said:


> 3.2L cranks are $2K so yeah $1.5K is a bargain.


Hey Eric I bought the touareg 3.2L I was talking about. It should be here tomorrow. Just to make sure, you are saying I should be able to run this engine off my BDF ECU without specific file for the 3.2L ? That would be a very good news.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Just add your 2.8L exhaust manifolds.
Check the fuel rail for 2 fuel lines, I believe the touareg is like the Mk5 R32 with a returnless fuel rail. This requires a 3 port fuel filter.

If the engine has the single port fuel rail, you'll need a 2004 R32 fuel rail. You can't use the 2.8L fuel rail.

3.2L runs fine on 2.8L BDF file.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Eric D said:


> Just add your 2.8L exhaust manifolds.
> Check the fuel rail for 2 fuel lines, I believe the touareg is like the Mk5 R32 with a returnless fuel rail. This requires a 3 port fuel filter.
> 
> If the engine has the single port fuel rail, you'll need a 2004 R32 fuel rail. You can't use the 2.8L fuel rail.
> ...


Indeed it's a single port fuel rail, I'll start hunting down a new fuel rail. I wonder if I should get aftermarket one or if I'll have enough luck to find one at a decent price. Maybe I could get the single port one modified with braised AN fittings at each ends and get the original hole plugged. I already have a 4bar fpr and also have an aeromotive fpr and braided stainless line waiting to be used. I'll also be missing the housing for maf wich is bigger on the 3.2L

I need to do put some cheap oil in and do a leak down test before I start tearing down the BDF engine that's in the car. The coils packs looks fairly recent but one is stuck in cylinder #6. I might have to take the intake off in order the do the leak down.

Thanks for the help


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

Eric D said:


> Just add your 2.8L exhaust manifolds.
> Check the fuel rail for 2 fuel lines, I believe the touareg is like the Mk5 R32 with a returnless fuel rail. This requires a 3 port fuel filter.
> 
> If the engine has the single port fuel rail, you'll need a 2004 R32 fuel rail. You can't use the 2.8L fuel rail.
> ...


Which fuel injectors did you use, the 2.8l 24v ones or the 3.2l ones? I'm planning something similar with a 2006 3.2l long block that I just got but am not sure which injectors to use. When I looked up the specs the impedance is a little different between the two sets of injectors.

GC


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

gc said:


> Which fuel injectors did you use, the 2.8l 24v ones or the 3.2l ones? I'm planning something similar with a 2006 3.2l long block that I just got but am not sure which injectors to use. When I looked up the specs the impedance is a little different between the two sets of injectors.
> 
> GC


You have to use R32/3.2L injectors, because they have a long nozzle and have 2 o-rings per injector.
2.8L injectors have 3 different size injector o-rings, have a short nozzle, and are air shrouded. Not compatible at all with the 3.2L head.


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks for the info.

GC


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

Yo Mad! I am doing the same move over to a 3.2 engine and I have many spares so if you ever need some bdf or bjs parts just let me know
Tu sais aussi que je suis de quebec  tu viendra voir jen suis avec mon corrado


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Cool bdfcorrado,

Let me know if you have a BJS fuel rail or BJS MAF housing.

Your going to have to change your username soon


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

A lot of Quebecois with 24V VRs in this thread lol


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Eric D said:


> Just add your 2.8L exhaust manifolds.
> Check the fuel rail for 2 fuel lines, I believe the touareg is like the Mk5 R32 with a returnless fuel rail. This requires a 3 port fuel filter.
> 
> If the engine has the single port fuel rail, you'll need a 2004 R32 fuel rail. You can't use the 2.8L fuel rail.
> ...


Hey Eric, you say 3.2L runs fine on 2.8L file, I know they had 3.2l with maf housing the same size as the 2.8l in europe. When you say it will run fine is that still valid if I use the big MAF housing we have on the R32 in North America ?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

madonion said:


> Hey Eric, you say 3.2L runs fine on 2.8L file, I know they had 3.2l with maf housing the same size as the 2.8l in europe. When you say it will run fine is that still valid if I use the big MAF housing we have on the R32 in North America ?


I'm talking about a North America R32, not the early 24v engine in Europe that have 3 timing chains and only 1 cam shaft solenoid.

My friends 3.2L R32 complete engine (minus awd) Rado was running a 2.8L swap file. Ran great with the 4" R32 MAF, now it runs a VF supercharger with E85 tune.
Just try it, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

This is relevant to my immediate interests. I just bought a MK5 R32 motor for my mk2. I see that you can use the BDF ecu but can you use the MK4 24v wiring or does it have to be the MK4 R32 wiring?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

BDF is a 24v which has less wiring, which makes it a cleaner swap.

You'll achieve the same thing if you pair down the R32 harness so the choice is yours.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Well the motor I bought doesn't have wiring or the ecu so it sounds like using the BDF ecu and harness will be the easiest option. Do you know if the intake manifold and TB are the same as well? The motor I got also is missing those. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

jaysvw said:


> Well the motor I bought doesn't have wiring or the ecu so it sounds like using the BDF ecu and harness will be the easiest option. * Do you know if the intake manifold and TB are the same as well? The motor I got also is missing those. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If you are asking if the 2.8L 24v intake is the same as the R32, it is not. Ports are bigger on the R32 and the angle at which the intake mounts to the head differs too.

You'll want to use the intake manifold with the matching valve cover.
Cheapest route is the Mk4 R32 since that valve cover doesn't have the cyclonic oil separator found in the Mk5 R32.

Use the Mk4 R32 intake and valve cover.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. You seem to be the resident expert on this stuff. How about the VVT? If I'm going to use the BDF ecu, am I going to have to change the exhaust cam?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

jaysvw said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info. You seem to be the resident expert on this stuff. How about the VVT? If I'm going to use the BDF ecu, am I going to have to change exhaust cams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Keep the cams but use the MK4 2.8L, or 3.2L VVT gears and timing case and upper timing cover too.

The exhaust cam solenoid (red solenoid on R32) must be swapped for a 2.8L version or keep the R32 and splice in a matching connector on the 2.8L harness.
You could swap the entire timing case which is what I did for simplicity, as its plug and play.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

So it looks like I need:

MK4 R32 Intake Manifold / TB / Valve Cover
MK4 VVT timing case and VVT gears
MK4 BDF ECU and wiring
MK4 BDF Accessory bracket
2.8 VR6 Exhaust manifolds
MK4 R32 Fuel rail / Injectors (?)

That should be about it then? Not bad. I got a great deal on a MKV motor with only 31k on it, so I don't feel too bad about buying some extra stuff to make it work. :thumbup:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

So it looks like I need:

MK4 R32 Intake Manifold / TB / Valve Cover
MK4 VVT timing case and VVT gears
MK4 BDF ECU and wiring
MK4 BDF Accessory bracket or R32.
2.8 VR6 Exhaust manifolds
MK4 R32 Fuel rail / Injectors (?) Yes to all

That should be about it then? Not bad. I got a great deal on a MKV motor with only 31k on it, so I don't feel too bad about buying some extra stuff to make it work. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

A swap file will be needed, or you'll get rough road codes due to a lack of ABS.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Eric D said:


> A swap file will be needed, or you'll get rough road codes due to a lack of ABS.


Right. You said you used Jeff at UM, so I'll get in contact with him. :thumbup:


----------



## Gti56 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys don't mean to hijack the thread. I'm doing the same swap with a touareg in a mk4 24v.. I read that as long as the engine are both mk4 you do not need to swap the exhaust sensor ( red one). This is necessary once it is a mk5 just trying to get to the bottom of this. it seems like an easy swap just take off timing cover, just rather do it once the engine is out, thanks a lot for the help


----------

